# Suggestions for a group of casters?



## dekrass (Dec 26, 2004)

My group has been really impressed by EoMR, and finally has a chance to use it.

Now, the hard part is putting together 4 spellcasters to cover enough situations. It will be centered around a mage guild sort of organization, maybe the Lyceum. One player will be using a blast mage style PC with lots of evoke, and one player is probably going to use a more martial caster. That's as specific as it has gotten.

Any suggestions would be great. We're trying to use just classes from EoMR and Lyceian Arcana.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 26, 2004)

I never had an all-caster group, but I imagine it would make it much easier to min-max a particular talent.  If I were doing it, I'd have:


Blaster mage.  Your 'fighter.'
Illusionist, charm/compel, and move.  Your 'rogue.'
Healer, abjuration, and diviner.  Your 'cleric,' responsible for making sure the rest of the party doesn't die.
Dispel magic, summoner.  Your 'wizard,' responsible for all the dangerous magic.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Dec 26, 2004)

*Roguish thoughts..*

I'd go with Transform Specialist for the Rogue-type.. my last character did just that as was on his way to be the best sneak theif ever. No-one ever expects the tabby cat to be the ones getting away with the house treasures!


Other than that, I agree with RW.


---
Peer pressure? Naw.. magic's just cool by itself!


----------



## dekrass (Dec 26, 2004)

We were considering the Taskmage, maybe with a couple magical calling feats for move lists, for the rogue type.

I don't know if the taskmage, with a mix of skills and magic, or the mage, with more powerful magic, is actually better.


----------

